# Ausschießsoftware + PDF-Prüfprogramme



## Adam Wille (22. August 2004)

Hallö,

ich muss für meine Arbeit in einer Druckerei in Erfahrung bringen, welche Ausschießprogramme es gibt...
was ich inzwischen auch gefunden habe.
(Preps, Imposition Publisher, Impostrip, Signastation, Impozelt, KIM PDF,...).

Meine Frage ist, welche dieser Programme am günstigsten in der Umsetzung bzw. Handhabung sind,
so dass man sich das Programm ggf. auch selbst beibringen könnte.
Preisliche Lage wäre mir leider nur von Preps bekannt. 

Meine zweite Frage, die mit der Ausschießsoftware indirekt verbunden ist:
Ich suche Möglichkeiten zur Überprüfung, ob PDF-Daten belichtungsfähig sind für den Offsetdruck.
Gibt es solche Programme als standalone-Software oder ist das ein Tool eines anderen Programmes?
Kann mich aus Beruffschulzeiten noch daran erinnern, dass dort sowas im PC-Kabinett vorgeführt wurde,
weiß nur nicht mehr den Namen. 

viele Grüße,
Adam


----------



## marwin (20. November 2004)

Enfocus PitStop mit Cerf. PDF-Check, Instant-PDF und alternativ markzware Flightcheck.

marwin


----------

